# Nausea



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

I finished the tapes last Friday, and it is as if my gut has reverted to the state that it was in about 19 years ago.At that time, as now, I could eat anything without IBS problems, but very stressful situations could cause an IBS(D) problem.The weird thing is that 19 years ago I would get nauseous whenever my stomach was empty. If I ate something immediately I'd be OK, or if I drank a sweetened beverage. If I drank water or an unsweetened beverage, I would vomit.That nauseous-on-empty condition, after being gone for 19 years, is back. Any ideas?(I'm not complaining here - this is 1000X better than my pre-tapes condition!!!)


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Ltl, I have to think about this, but personally I feel nausea when I don't eat. Although I don't vomit. Now it maybe in part that the IBS is better and this may be another problem presenting itself that sticks out more now.One other thing is you just finnished the tapes and it will still keep working on adjustments, just so you know this, not because it may have anything to do with this problem.Are you eating regularly to help with this problem? I also need to think on this somewhat.Have you ever heard of dyspepsia?


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

Hi Eric,Thanks for replying. I do eat regularly. This only presents itself before breakfast, though I expect it would come other times if I didn't eat. It comes on suddenly. It doesn't take much to counteract it - e.g. one small cracker is enough. When my IBS was in full swing, I could easily go a day or more without food.I've heard of dyspepsia, but I don't know what it is - I'll look it up.


----------

